# Shell not smooth



## Alpha752 (Mar 19, 2017)

I am new to tortoises, but I love reading and learning about them. I just got Henry my Russian Tortoise about a month ago. He was a gift and was purchased from a chain pet store, so I am sure he was wild caught and not well taken care of. I have been working to get him well fed and hydrated since then. I am a little concerned because his shell is not smooth in the back, it is kind of concave along his spine, and some of the scoots are raised in the back. There is no pyramiding, although I think that is rare is Russians anyway. What do you think?


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 19, 2017)

As Russians go that's not bad. 

They've been raised in the wild, they're adventurous with digging and climbing, they get knocks and scrapes. 

It won't go away. Don't worry though


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 19, 2017)

I agree, he really doesn't look bad. Quite large tubercules on the side of his tail - look more like spurs than I typically see on Russians.


----------



## Alpha752 (Mar 19, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> I agree, he really doesn't look bad. Quite large tubercules on the side of his tail - look more like spurs than I typically see on Russians.


I noticed that also. I don discount the possibility that he was misidentified, but he looks like a Russian overall, so I am not sure. 

Glad to hear that he is ok, and it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks Russian, but post photos of head and plastron to confirm.


----------



## Alpha752 (Mar 19, 2017)

Here he is. He wasn't too thrilled at this impromptu photo session lol

Can you help guess age? I'm thinking about a year??? I am a large adult male if my hand gives size reference.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 19, 2017)

Your tort is considerably older than one year. US pet store chains sell wild caught Russians. Age is anyone's guess, unless you know a hatch date, as they all grow at different rates and those raised in the wild tend to grow slower than those in captivity.


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Just like not every humans head is perfectly round, tortoise shells can have different shapes. One of my Hermanns has the same concave scutes, nothing to worry about. 





Alpha752 said:


> Can you help guess age? I'm thinking about a year???


Rough guess: 15-30 years.


----------



## Alpha752 (Mar 19, 2017)

WithLisa said:


> Just like not every humans head is perfectly round, tortoise shells can have different shapes. One of my Hermanns has the same concave scutes, nothing to worry about.
> View attachment 202512
> 
> 
> ...


Your Hermanns is beautiful! 

Oh my, I had no idea he was an adult already! I thought he still had some growing to do. Hopefully he isn't really that old, so we have some time to spend with him before he truly gets old.


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Alpha752 said:


> I thought he still had some growing to do. Hopefully he isn't really that old, so we have some time to spend with him before he truly gets old.


I don't know how old you are, but Henri(ette) is still growing and will probably outlive you. Let's say you can grow old together.


----------



## Alpha752 (Mar 19, 2017)

WithLisa said:


> I don't know how old you are, but Henri(ette) is still growing and will probably outlive you. Let's say you can grow old together.


I'm 35. [emoji6]

I just hope he isn't over 30 or something. I think lifespan for Russians is 50ish, less for wild caught. I want to have a good long time with my new friend.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2017)

That one scute that seems to be lifting does look like trouble. They don't lift like that normally. If it were my tortoise I would take it to the vet and ask if they could take a sample/swab from under there where it is lifted and see if it grows anything in the lab.


----------

